# Necesito consejo para invertir 6.000 euros en Oro / Plata



## azotedeinfieles (27 Ene 2009)

Hola.

Imaginaos que soy nuevo en el foro. He llegado a él buscando temas de plata y oro. Me he leído un montón de mensajes vuestros y estoy decidido a "intentar asegurar" mi futuro y el de los míos en esta parranda que se avecina.

Busco consejo.

Quiero invertir en oro y plata y me gustaría saber cómo diversificar mi compra. NO NECESITO saber DÓNDE, porque por aquí he aprendido dónde encontrar los mejores sitios.

Necesito opiniones sobre el cuánto y proporciones. 

Mis datos. Me quedan alrededor de 15 años para jubilarme. Relativamente buen sueldo, moderadamente a salvo de la crisis. No necesito invertir en vivienda ni pagar hipotecas.

Puedo destinar hasta *6.000* euros a invertir en oro y plata. Esos 6000 euros ni los necesito ni los voy a necesitar en los próximos 600 años y no me importa destinar mi futuro oro/plata a que se los gasten en su jubilación mis nietos, (si tengo)

¿Cómo diversifico? ¿Cuánto oro? ¿Cuánta plata? ¿Cuántas y cuáles monedas? ¿A qué precios límites comprar cada moneda?

Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## luismarple (27 Ene 2009)

Todo en oro, con dos cojones!! aquí hemos venido a jugar!! no cojas el dinero que te ofrece Mayra!! quédate hasta el final con la caja que ha dejado Bigote Arrocet y que sea lo que tenga que ser!!!


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Ene 2009)

Si te digo la verdad, no se que se siente gastando 6.000 lerdos en oro. Yo me he gastado 60.000 por si te sirve el consejo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Ene 2009)

Mi humilde opinión:

Actualmente el ratio oro/plata es de 1/69 aprox. lo cual es irreal porque históricamente ha estado en torno al 1/19. Si suponemos que tras el cataclismo que viene volveremos a esta proporción, y teniendo en cuenta las ventajas de diversificar, que la plata es más manejable para hacer pequeños pagos, etc. la cosa sería:

1.200 en oro (ahora unas dos onzas)
4.800 en plata

Claro que por los mismos motivos hay quien piensa que el pelotazo de verdad está en invertirlo todo en plata.

Espero que te valga mi punto de vista


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Imaginaos que soy nuevo en el foro. He llegado a él buscando temas de plata y oro. Me he leído un montón de mensajes vuestros y estoy decidido a "intentar asegurar" mi futuro y el de los míos en esta parranda que se avecina.
> 
> ...



compra con factura a tu nombre para cubrirte en caso de robo,que si no no te puedes ir ni de vacaciones pensando en que te lo roben,yo con 6000 pavos que me sobren, cogia 4000 de plata y 2000 de oro, lo haria asi, porque en caso de comerciar con el seria mejor la plata que el oro, y como prohiban su tenencia, el comercio con oro iba a ser mas bien escaso ,mira este enlace lo que paso cuando fue prohibida su tenencia Precious Metals Resources - Coin Facts and History - Government Confiscation of Gold in 1933 - Goldline International en eeuu caian 9 años de trena, aqui seria el garrote vil,por eso de las envidias y demas........
el oro yo lo compraba en vez de krugerrand ,maple y demas ,compraba monedas de alfonso XII o isabel II , estaras comprando moneda al peso practicamente ,con el valor añadido de su valor numismatico.
yo en monedas de plata, las mas baratas ,las de franco (ahora se me hecharan encima,pero tengo mis razones, ademas ya no las vendo osea que no tengo ningun interes  ) o duros de plata si los encuentras baratos.
olvidate del reconocimiento internacional, si viene el madmax te vas a ir al estranjero en bicicleta o a eeuu en cayuco , aqui la gente de calle es las que mas conocen.
ten cuidado con un forero que ahora te empezara a comer el rabo para que le compres moneditas a el , no puedo decir mas, solo que tengas cuidado, a ver si nos recorremos 20 kilometros para comprar el pan mas barato y dejamos nuestras inversiones en oro en manos de cualquier bocas que en caso de madmax no se yo lo que haria 
saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión:
> 
> Actualmente el ratio oro/plata es de 1/69 aprox. lo cual es irreal porque históricamente ha estado en torno al 1/19. Si suponemos que tras el cataclismo que viene volveremos a esta proporción, y teniendo en cuenta las ventajas de diversificar, que la plata es más manejable para hacer pequeños pagos, etc. la cosa sería:
> 
> ...



muy logico y sensato tu reparto


----------



## azotedeinfieles (27 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad, no se que se siente gastando 6.000 lerdos en oro. Yo me he gastado 60.000 por si te sirve el consejo.



¿Quieres decir que todo al oro o que hay que tener al menos 60.000 euros?. Ayer compartí comida de menú (7 euros) con un amiguete que comentó de pasada que, sólo del BBVA, tiene alrededor de 200.000 acciones. Y se que es verdad. No le pedí consejo porque creo que no me serviría. Estáis a otro nivel superior al de la modesta posición mía.



fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión:
> 1.200 en oro (ahora unas dos onzas)
> 4.800 en plata



Gracias por tu opinión.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> compra con factura a tu nombre ... 4000 de plata y 2000 de oro.
> 
> El oro, en vez de krugerrand ,maple y demas ,compraba monedas de Alfonso XII o Isabel II ...
> 
> yo en monedas de plata, las mas baratas ,las de franco (ahora se me hecharan encima,pero tengo mis razones, ademas ya no las vendo osea que no tengo ningun interes  ) o duros de plata si los encuentras baratos.



Donde quiero comprar no creo que me den factura (ebay y similares). Lo supliría por unas buenas paladas de tierra en un huerto centenario de la familia, mientras disimulo y planto un arbolito de paso. 

Me parece buena idea respecto a las de oro, aunque no se si se puede encontrar Alfonso II o Isabel II casi "al peso".

Respecto a las monedas de cien frente a los duros de plata, con lo poco que he mirado veo más barata la plata de las de 100 que la de los duros. (Es casi el doble de cara la de los duros, así que no se si merece diversificar en monedas o ir a por la más barata)

Gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

ten cuidado en ebay, mejor ve a un numismatico a alguna tienda de confianza, y compra con factura pero anonimamente. En ebay hay mucho cerdo suelto, no vas a dormir bien. O sino, viajecito a Europa, y de paso......ya sabes donde estan las mejores tiendas.
un saludo

tus nietos tienen suerte


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Donde quiero comprar no creo que me den factura (ebay y similares). Lo supliría por unas buenas paladas de tierra en un huerto centenario de la familia, mientras disimulo y planto un arbolito de paso.



yo no compraba en el ebay, nose quizas preferiria patearme alguna ciudad y de paso que haces turismo, visitas tiendas numismaticas y si encuentras algo interesante lo compras, sino te llevas una visita a esa ciudad, es bonito luego cuando ves las monedas , cada moneda tendra una historia tuya que contar a tus nietos,yo me acuerdo cuando era pequeño, mi abuelo me enseñaba monedas y habia algunas que tenian historias muy interesantes y bonitas


azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Me parece buena idea respecto a las de oro, aunque no se si se puede encontrar Alfonso II o Isabel II casi "al peso".



si si ,ahora que ha subido ,visita con cierta prisa a los numismaticos, les pillaras con el paso cambiado y compraras un poco mas cerca del spot,antes de que ellos vuelvan a cambiar los cartoncillos 



azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Respecto a las monedas de cien frente a los duros de plata, con lo poco que he mirado veo más barata la plata de las de 100 que la de los duros. (Es casi el doble de cara la de los duros, así que no se si merece diversificar en monedas o ir a por la más barata)



es cierto ,yo me iria a por la mas barata y conocida en este pais, te ponia otra opcion, porque luego me acusan de partidista de esas monedas(ya no las vendo).
pero si , la forma mas barata y conocida en el pais son las monedas de franco de 100 pesetas (yo es como tengo la plata)
saludos


----------



## auropata (27 Ene 2009)

*realmente creeis en la revalorización?*

Yo os pregunto
tanto que se habla que oro y plata se disparan pero ¿alguien se atreve a pronosticar para cuando? ¿se dispararan a la vez? ¿cuanto se dispararan? por desgracia, esto se lleva oyendo tanto tiempo en el foro que cada vez me lo voy creyendo menos.....de hecho en otros hilos se habla que el oro y la plata todavia tienen que pegar un buen bajónantes de la "subida definitiva" ¿estais de acuerdo? ¿cual creeis que será el suceso del pánico que hará que todos se tiren a los metales?


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> ¿cual creeis que será el suceso del pánico que hará que todos se tiren a los metales?



No habrá "acontecimiento".

_....Una Depresión no estalla fiera y ruidosamente como un hornillo de gas, es metódica, insistente, paciente. Mientras usted se alimenta con calorías vacías de negación y palomitas, la Depresión vá recogiendo astillas de sueños rotos y juntándolas en un arma de destrucción masiva llamada Realidad.

Es difícil decirle a la gente que ya estamos en Depresión, pisamos territorio peligroso ocupado por profetas madmaxistas lunáticos tocados con sombreros de papel de aluminio. Sin embargo, cuando los expertos con reputación les hayan reemplazado ya será demasiado tarde para hacer las maletas y coger el tren..._​
post completo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/956647-post75.html

Respecto a los precios alcanzables, permíteme que me cite a mi mismo:



PutinReloaded dijo:


> La producción anual de oro en 2007 fue de 64 millones de onzas ( unas 2000 toneladas).
> 
> gold-mine-production.png (image)
> 
> ...


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

Estos días me he cargado de metal. He comprado mucho, ya que no quiero perder el tren, especialmente en la plata.

He notado que Anlagegold24, ya está subiendo precios. Y que los mayoristas de onzas, han vendido toda su primera parte de la remesa. Las siguientes monedas que están llegando al mercado salen más caras.

Especialmente han subido de precios las bullion coins más baratas del mercado: la de Andorra y la de las Isla de Cook. 

Ya están advertidos los mayoristas que las siguientes remesas serán más caras. O sea, que se prevé subida de precios, sino necesariamente de la plata, sí de las monedas.

Una cosa está clara: ya están todas colocadas en el mercado.

Mi consejo es que compreis onzas en Alemania. Pero para el que no le vaya bien o decida comprar menos cantidad, o de forma más discreta, me ofrezco a vender parte de lo que he comprado. Ya que agoté gran parte de mi liquidez.

Sé que hay muchos foreros con mucha mala leche, que buscarán los tres pies al gato, pero no hay ni trampa ni cartón.

Debo hacer específica mención a los foreros Monster y Segundaresidencia, que también pusieron a la venta piezas y algún mierdecilla se cebó injustificadamente con ellos.

Pongo a la venta las siguientes piezas:

50 silver rounds 1 oz. 0.999 AG motivo variado a 12,5 € la pieza.
500 monedas 5 Francs Francia 1960-66 0,3221 oz. AG a 4 € la pieza.
600 monedas 100 pesetas España 1966-68. Franco 0,4887 oz. AG a 5,90 € la pieza.
500 monedas 5 pesetas España 1871-98 duros de plata 0,7234 oz. AG a 9,60 € la pieza.
50 monedas de 2000 pesetas 1990 de 0.7940 a 0.8031 oz. AG Olimpiadas de Barcelona a 13 € la pieza.

Y para quien le guste más el oro:

10 monedas 25 pesetas España 1876-81 alfonsinas 0,2333 oz.AU calidad MBC a 180 €.
10 monedas " " " " calidad EBC a 190 €.
Realmente son piezas bonitas, en muy buen estado. Son piezas de colección a precio asequible. A veces hay alfonsinas más baratas, pero gastadas.

Gastos de envío a cargo del comprador: lo que cueste Correos o el Mensajero.

Para piezas más grandes, también tengo, pero está el forero Monsterspeculator, el que os puede suplir, preferentemente.

Y el especialista del foro en la venta de monedas de 100 pesetas es el sr. Segundaresidencia. 

Las piezas de 2000 pesetas de las olimpiadas, están sin circular, contienen un 50% más plata que las de 12 € actuales, y siempre se pueden cambiar en el cambio de España por 12,01 €. Las tiradas son muy limitadas: luego son una alternativa bastante mejor que las piezas de 12 €.

A quien le pueda interesar que me envie un MP. Evidentemente, el precio lo puedo conservar dependiendo del spot del metal. Especialmente en las piezas de oro es muy sensible. Estas piezas alfonsinas son muy apreciadas en el extranjero, lo mismo que los duros de plata.

Dentro de dos semanas iré a Alemania, y ojalá no me las tenga que llevar: allí las pagan mejor, pero me gustaría que se quedaran aquí.


EDITO: Colocaré este anuncio en el hilo de compraventa de metales entre foreros.


----------



## hinka (28 Ene 2009)

estoy pensando en comprar en Anlagegold24.
q es mejor comprar onzas o monedas? Me podeis explicar pros o contras.
gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Ene 2009)

hinka dijo:


> estoy pensando en comprar en Anlagegold24.
> q es mejor comprar onzas o monedas? Me podeis explicar pros o contras.
> gracias



no entiendo, la onza es una unidad de peso,las monedas pueden pesar una onza,son compatibles, comprale al tiogilito , por los precios tienes la plata mas barata que en anlagegold, y el oro tres cuartos de lo mismo


----------



## hinka (28 Ene 2009)

perdon me exprese mal, mejor en lingote o monedas.


----------



## hinka (28 Ene 2009)

ummmmm Tiogilito??? y eso es una web q vende plata?? joder con ese nombre me ofrece una seguridad tela....


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Estos días me he cargado de metal. He comprado mucho, ya que no quiero perder el tren, especialmente en la plata.
> 
> He notado que Anlagegold24, ya está subiendo precios. Y que los mayoristas de onzas, han vendido toda su primera parte de la remesa. Las siguientes monedas que están llegando al mercado salen más caras.
> 
> ...



De donde eres? Las 
50 silver rounds 1 oz. 0.999 AG motivo variado a 12,5 estan bien de estado? Podrias detallar los motivos? Las vendes sueltas en packsm de 20 por ejemplo?

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Ene 2009)

hinka dijo:


> perdon me exprese mal, mejor en lingote o monedas.



monedas ,sin duda


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

hinka dijo:


> perdon me exprese mal, mejor en lingote o monedas.



Mira, mejor léete todos los hilos de plata -hay varios-. Todavía estás demasidado verde para tomar decisiones de invertir en plata. Pero te aseguro que los hilos son muy instructivos...y tomarás una senda adecuada para tu inversión.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> De donde eres? Las
> 50 silver rounds 1 oz. 0.999 AG motivo variado a 12,5 estan bien de estado? Podrias detallar los motivos? Las vendes sueltas en packsm de 20 por ejemplo?
> 
> Un saludo.



Soy de BCN. No me importa pactar la entrega en mano.

En realidad las piezas están ya pactadas...pero supongo que puedo tirar un poco de almacén y utilizar mis piezas de reserva, que ya repondré.

No me importa vender 20 piezas, en absoluto. Lo único que al que le interesen me lo pida por MP, ya que no se si con la primera oferta inicial podré suplir a todos. También he colocado algunas piezas a amiguetes de fuera del foro.

El estado es Sin Circular. Son silver rounds, motivos variados: Lincoln, Kennedy, Oso panda, Ninja, Colón, Barcos, Armas, Viaje a América, etc...

Pero ojo, no son monedas, sino medallas. La denominación técnica es "silver round", minilingotes redondos de 1 oz. 0.999.


----------



## buba (31 Ene 2009)

hinka

Te recomiendo leas algunos temas que vi interesantes y que subí, verás que tiogilito tiene una opinión bien formada.

Evidentemente la inversión en metales preciosos tiene su riesgo, solo hay que ver la evolución de los mismos desde digamos 1984 hasta el 2003/4, en buena medida por ciertos intereses bastardos de ciertos grupos, pero teniendo en cuenta la burbuja de los derivados, esto se va a poner realmente feo si acaso mañana hago un post sobre esa burbuja, porque estoy viendo que hay un montonazo de gente invirtiendo en derivados (opciones, futuros, warrants, cds etc..) y se van a pegar un guantazo que hace época, de hecho para eso se diseñó esa burbuja, para hacer avanzar cierta agenda de ciertos individuos, pero eso evidentemente es otra historia.


----------



## peletero (31 Ene 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Imaginaos que soy nuevo en el foro. He llegado a él buscando temas de plata y oro. Me he leído un montón de mensajes vuestros y estoy decidido a "intentar asegurar" mi futuro y el de los míos en esta parranda que se avecina.
> 
> ...



*Paquete de supervivencia monetario:*

*- 3 monedas de una onza de oro (2100 euros de papel)
- 100 monedas de una onza de plata (1400 euros de papel)
- 500 monedas de media onza de plata (2500 euros de papel)*

Dentro de tres años estará en vigor el nuevo sistema monetario:

1 onza de oro = 50 onzas de plata = 100 medias onzas

En España, mayormente se utilizarán

1 krugerrand = 50 filarmónicas = 100 cabezones del 66

Aunque yo te recomiendo que mejor inviertas en pieles, naturales por supuesto. El cambio climático unido a la crisis va a hacernos pasar un frío de cojones.


----------



## Inviertefx (31 Ene 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Hola.
> Imaginaos que soy nuevo en el foro. He llegado a él buscando temas de plata y oro. Me he leído un montón de mensajes vuestros y estoy decidido a "intentar asegurar" mi futuro y el de los míos en esta parranda que se avecina.
> Busco consejo.
> Quiero invertir en oro y plata y me gustaría saber cómo diversificar mi compra. NO NECESITO saber DÓNDE, porque por aquí he aprendido dónde encontrar los mejores sitios.
> ...



Lo que te recomendaría es que veas bien el movimiento del oro cuánto sube, cuánto baja, cómo van las transacciones de compra - venta, y muchas cosas más.

Aquí te enseño una página que espero que lo leais y vos me dijieras qué es lo que opinas.

Saludos

**​http://www.inviertefx.com


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Ene 2009)

pero hijo puta spamer de mierda, no ves que no os sale rentable el spamer aqui???


Inviertefx dijo:


> Lo que te recomendaría es que veas bien el movimiento del oro cuánto sube, cuánto baja, cómo van las transacciones de compra - venta, y muchas cosas más.
> 
> Aquí te enseño una página que espero que lo leais y vos me dijieras qué es lo que opinas.
> 
> ...



http://www.inviertefx.coam


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ene 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Imaginaos que soy nuevo en el foro.



Fecha de Ingreso: Jan 2009
Mensajes: 2 

Lo imaginamos fácilmente... ;-)


----------



## buba (1 Feb 2009)

A ver para nuestros queridos spammers de inviertefx, tal y como está el mercado de derivados financieros,

no sería mejor que en todo caso utilizaseis otra forma u otra manera de promocionar la empresa?

No se digo yo con digamoslo así un curso o tutoriales, de esa manera si el mercado peta, la gente aprende pero no le cuesta y si recupera ganais clientes potenciales, por la confianza demostrada.

Creo sinceramente que es mejor esta opción que ESTAR TODO EL DIA TOCANDO LOS HUEVOS....


----------



## Inviertefx (2 Feb 2009)

buba dijo:


> A ver para nuestros queridos spammers de inviertefx, tal y como está el mercado de derivados financieros, no sería mejor que en todo caso utilizaseis otra forma u otra manera de promocionar la empresa?
> No se digo yo con digamoslo así un curso o tutoriales, de esa manera si el mercado peta, la gente aprende pero no le cuesta y si recupera ganais clientes potenciales, por la confianza demostrada.
> Creo sinceramente que es mejor esta opción que ESTAR TODO EL DIA TOCANDO LOS HUEVOS....



Tienes razón, empero no estoy promocionando ninguna empresa, lo que quiero es que vieran nada más lo que brinda esa empresa mas nada.


----------



## elias2 (2 Feb 2009)

Inviertefx dijo:


> Tienes razón, empero no estoy promocionando ninguna empresa, lo que realizar esque vieran nada más lo que brinda esa empresa mas na'.



yo que vos, invertiria un año en estudiar las reglas ortograficas y la gramatica del castellano

saludos


----------



## buba (2 Feb 2009)

Inviertefx

Mira chaval yo sinceramente te recomiendo que mires el tema que abrí el otro día sobre la situación de los mercados de derivados, porque ahí expliqué como anda la situación ahora mismo, un desastre total.

No estamos hablando de la típica crisis, estamos hablando del castañazo total del sistema y en esa situación, la recuperación va a ser lenta (si la hay al menos a algo parecido a lo que tenemos), en esa situación, los ánimos se van a poner muy muy muy calientes, desordenes sociales, violencia a mansalva, etc...y si por no hacer las cosas bien la gente pierde pasta en masa y no tiene la esperanza al menos de recuperarse en un tiempo razonable, van a ir a por vosotros, pistola en mano.

Una cosa es digamoslo así tener 100.000€ y digamos invertir 3000 o 4000 en ese tipo de historias como quien juega a la lotería y otra perderlo todo como hay gente que ha perdido hasta 200.000 (todos sus ahorros de 30 años) en la quiebra de lehman.

Es más si estamos en esta situación es precisamente por no ser serios.

Sinceramente te recomiendo que le digas a tu jefe, si trabajas en esa empresa, que cambieis el chip, cambiar de estrategia, porque vuestro cuello está en juego.

Y mis disculpas al resto del foro por cambiar de tema.


----------



## azotedeinfieles (3 Feb 2009)

*Conclusión para mi mismo*

Siguiendo los amables comentarios y opiniones de los ilustres de este foro, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:

Mis 6.000 euros los voy a invertir en oro (40%) y plata (60%)

*Plata:* Filarmónicas (35%) y Franco 1966 (65%)
*Oro:* Krugerrand ( 35%) y Alfonsinas (65%)

Al precio de ahora mismo, las Filarmónicas de plata se consiguen a 13,55 Euros y los Krugerrand a 773,6 Euros.

Un Franco del 66 al precio exacto de la plata que llevan , (11,54 + IVA), me costaría 5,45 euros. Si lo encuentro al mismo precio que las filarmónicas me costará 6,63 Euros.

Una Alfonsina, al exacto precio del oro (702) me costará 163 euros. Pagándolo al mismo precio que el Krugerrand me saldrá por 180 euros.

*En resumen mis 6.000 euros se van a invertir en:

1 Krugerrand (aprox. 800 €)
10 Alfonsinas (aprox. 2000 €)
80 Filarmónicas de plata (aprox. 1200 €)
350 Francos de plata (aprox. 2000 €)*

Veo que eso me cabe en una cajita de cartón, como la que del teléfono móvil, de 17 x 12 x 6 cm. Se esconde perfectamente en el asiento del coche, o en una maceta en la terraza. ¡Guay!

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones. 

Me voy de compras.


----------



## elias2 (3 Feb 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Siguiendo los amables comentarios y opiniones de los ilustres de este foro, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:
> 
> Mis 6.000 euros los voy a invertir en oro (40%) y plata (60%)
> 
> ...



no olvides contarnos como te ha ido, y suerte....


----------



## vidarr (4 Feb 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Siguiendo los amables comentarios y opiniones de los ilustres de este foro, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:
> 
> Mis 6.000 euros los voy a invertir en oro (40%) y plata (60%)
> 
> ...



Las monedas de Franco no trates de comprarlas todas de golpe. Mejor que te lo tomes con calma, salvo que encuentres a alguien que tenga mucha cantidad y al precio que te interesa (creo yo, tampoco las conozco demasiado ni me interesan).


----------



## azotedeinfieles (7 Feb 2009)

*Zonas interesantes en la capi*

Salgo esta tarde para la capital. 

¿Alguna numismática recomendable? 

Mañana pasearé por el rastro. Para un tanteo inicial del mercado...


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Feb 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Salgo esta tarde para la capital.
> 
> ¿Alguna numismática recomendable?
> 
> Mañana pasearé por el rastro. Para un tanteo inicial del mercado...



por privado te puedo decir algo, pero de todas maneras ten cuidado, en el rastro el mas tonto hace relojes de pared, y funcionan..............


----------



## azotedeinfieles (8 Feb 2009)

*Resultado del tanteo inicial del mercado*

Resumen:

Merece la pena darse un paseito por el foro.

Krugerrand: están a 772,80 en anlagegold. Compré ayer tarde dos, una por 740 y otra por 750. En dos numismáticas diferentes de la plaza mayor. Las pesé al volver al hotel: 33,4 gramos OK.

Alfonsinas: No he comprado ninguna. Me han pedido desde 200 euros en una de las numismáticas en la que compré el Krugerrand, hasta 180 euros en dos puestos de la Plaza Mayor. No me acabo de decidir. Veo más cambiable y universal el Krugerrand.

Monedas de 100 de Franco. Iba a tiro hecho. Un compañero de trabajo había comprado hace quince días un par de ellas como curiosidad a 4 y 4,25 euros respectivamente. 

_Edito para añadir, que las onzas de plata actuales (filarmónicas / pandas) se dejan ver en algunos puestos de la plaza mayor. Por debajo de 19 no me dejaban ninguna. Esas me las traeré de Anagegold._

Imposible. El precio mínimo hoy en la Plaza Mayor era de 6 euros. He visto que algo podía bajar si apretaba aunque eran puestos que no tenían más de diez o doce monedas. Me he llevado 10 por 57 euros por decir que me llevaba algo.

Al bajar hacia el rastro esta mañana he encontrado una numismática pequeña, a cien metros de la plaza. En el escaparate bastantes monedas de franco: a 6 euros. Bastantes monedas de duro de plata: a 10 euros. Bastantes monedas de duro de la república la señora sentada, a 20 euros. Les he comprado 150 monedas de franco y 50 duros baratos. No he conseguido que me rebajaran por cantidad. Tienen muchas más. Volveré otro día.

*El Rastro: ¡vaya decepción!* No he visto ni una sola moneda a la venta. he estado en la zona de la chimenea y solamente hay chatarra y cambistas de cromos, nada de monedas. La sensación de inseguridad que llevaba encima, con la mochila cargada con casi cinco kilos de plata, ha hecho que no me estuviera mucho.

Resumen de una conversación de un tipo que parecía "proveedor" con un tipo que tenía un puesto de monedas, acerca de un lote de duros de plata: "He conseguido un lote de 360, no las he limpiado ni clasificado todavía, te las dejo a 8,50 cada una ..." 

El minorista no ha querido. Ahora lamento no haberme metido yo. Después he pagado más.

Otra conclusión: hay cientos de monedas. Y cientos de compradores en la Plaza Mayor, en el rastro, en las calles... 

*O no hay crisis o estos no se enteran.*

*Zapatero está diciendo que salimos de la crisis en cuatro días.*

Añado: Las filarmónicas / pandas se dejan ver en los puestos de la Plaza, pero a 19 - 20 euros. Esas vendrán de Anagelgold.


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Feb 2009)

azotedeinfieles dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Merece la pena darse un paseito por el foro.
> 
> ...



hola azote, veo que has comprado krugerrand muy baratos, eso es cierto, moviendote cuando hay subidas gordas, los pillas con el pie cambiado,o bien que ellos ya ganaron su margen con el precio aunque este por debajo de spot,
es facil comprar barato.
con la plata, tres cuartos de lo mismo, a 5,7 euros la moneda de franco ya estas comprando casi al spot, porque llevan 5,24 euros de plata cada moneda,eso no lo consigues con las filarmonicas.....
lo de que en el rastro no hay monedas, pues dejame decirte que si, donde venden chatarra,donde la chimenea hay un tio que vende lamparas viejas, y piezas para lamparas antiguas, que tambien tiene monedas de franco en una caja de galletas maria de metal de las antiguas,tambien tiene duros de plata, pero estan algo mas carillos, pero el precio depende de con quien des, de todas maneras para emitir un juicio de como esta el rastro, creo que lo logico seria te tirases un año entero todos los domingos "bicheando" cosas, al finas tu solito te vas haciendo tus sitios para comprar,pero un domingo, me parece poco 
inseguridad si que la hay, hay que ir con mucho cuidado, antes eran los carteristas de toda la vida, ahora estan los hijosdeputa de los moromierdas,que esos tienen mucho peligro, de todas maneras, no hay que ir bien vestido, ni llevar mucha pasta, yo a veces veo el domingo y quedo con el tio entre diario tranquilamente


----------



## juansaez (9 Sep 2010)

*Os presento esta oportunidad de invertir nueva que viene desde Suiza.*

Hola a todos ,estoy lanzando en España y 42 paises más la nueva oportunidad de invertir en oro de 999,9KB que viene desde Suiza.

Una tremenda oportunidad y no tenemos competencia, repito, no tenemos competencia. Y no lo digo porque lo dicen todos, es que no hay ningún otro en este sector.
Por primera vez en la historia, se puede invertir oro desde medio gramo y además hacer multinivel con una empresa que tiene sede en Suiza y posee tres minas de oro.

Después de tres años de crecimiento en Alemania, Austria y Suiza, *Swiss Gold KB* se lanza a 194 países. Crecimiento imparable y oportunidad inigualable.

El primer multinivel que trabaja con oro de 999,9KB. 
Inscripción gratuita. Rentable 100%. 

Se pionero en tu país de un negocio con la garantía alemana y el oro suizo!!! 

Email: hivecos@gmail.com 
Skype: juancarmensh

El poder del oro.
Red hispana del oro.


----------



## missmarie (28 Jun 2013)

Hola a todos,
Les recomiendo que inviertan en Oro con Emgoldex
Emgoldex es una empresa alemana, que está en colaboración con los Emiratos Árabes y su actividad es comprar oro por mayor y venderlo por menor, ofreciéndonos una oportunidad de ganar grandes beneficios 
La inversión es segura, todo se paga por transferencia bancaria.
Pueden pedir que les manden el oro a su casa, que se lo guarden en bodegas en Suiza y Alemania, o pueden volver a venderlo a Emgoldex cuando necesiten el dinero o cuando vuelva a subir el valor del oro.
El oro va a seguir bajando unos meses mas, es entonces ahora un buen momento para comprar y poder tener una plusvalía al venderlo.
Les dejo la pagina web de Emgoldex para que puedan informarse sobre ello.
Saludos,
EMGOLDEX - Emirates Gold Exchange
golden.marie.and.xavi@gmail.com


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2013)

missmarie dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Les recomiendo que inviertan en Oro con Emgoldex
> Emgoldex es una empresa alemana, que está en colaboración con los Emiratos Árabes y su actividad es comprar oro por mayor y venderlo por menor, ofreciéndonos una oportunidad de ganar grandes beneficios
> La inversión es segura, todo se paga por transferencia bancaria.
> ...



Esta prohibido hacer publicidad de estafas piramidales en este foro. BAN , PLZ.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2013)

oinoko: pidiendo el ban en los hilos en los que postea no conseguirás nada creo yo. Probablemente los moderadores no lo vean.

Lo que tienes que hacer es reportar. Pinchas en este icono:







y redactas el motivo del reporte.


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> oinoko: pidiendo el ban en los hilos en los que postea no conseguirás nada creo yo. Probablemente los moderadores no lo vean.
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer es reportar. Pinchas en este icono:
> 
> ...




Dime algo que no sepa.......

El objetivo no es que le baneen. Si le banean se creara otro Nick y asunto arreglado.
El objetivo es que nadie pique.:no:
.


----------



## SilverAndGold (1 Ago 2013)

Nosotros utilizamos bastante con los clientes un contrato de compra promedia.

En vez de comprar de golpe 6000€ podrias hacer un contrato de compra mensual de 600€ en el metal y al final del año has llegado a los 6000€ con la ventaja primera que no te hace falta esperar a tener reunido todo el dinero y tambien no saber si lo has comprado en el mejor momento o no, para eso esta la compra promedia, si un mes el oro esta mas bajo con esos 600 estas comprando mas oro por lo que si baja estaras mas contento llegandote mas oro a tu casa en vez de lamentarte y si un mes esta mas caro estas cogiendo menos oro por estar mas caro.

Evidentemente si piensas que el oro no va a parar de subir en todo el año si compras ahora de golpe has comprado en el mejor momento pero es cuestion de tu estrategia y ademas tambien es posible un contrato donde haces la misma compra pero ajustas al precio al dia de la firma por lo que en ese caso estas comprando por los sucesivos meses al precio del primer dia y en eso si puede existir grandes ganancias.

Imagina si hace 5 años hubieras firmado por tener todas las compras al precio de la primera, pues si, eso se puede hacer.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ago 2013)

Por esa cantidad yo entraria 50 y 50, y si es posible en tu poder


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ago 2013)

Entra ya, en pocas semanas deberían de repuntar los MP


----------



## SilverAndGold (21 Oct 2013)

Hola todos

Este jueves 24 tenemos una presentacion en Madrid para inversiones respaldadas en oro y plata, si alguien quiere pasarse que me mande un privado.


----------



## MrMonedas (22 Oct 2013)

Mal rollo hamijos. TIbus oliendo panoja. WARNING ATCHUNG


----------

